# Where can I find one of these



## transatlantic (22 May 2020)

I'm looking for one of the things shown in red in the image below. So a threaded rod, with a spinning domed washer type thing on the end, used for clamping. The domed piece has a little wiggle room to account for anything that isn't perfectly flat

I need it to be M8.

I tried making my own from an M8 bolt, and a piece of wood to act as the domed washer (with a nut inside). It worked, but the wood needs to be quite thick for it to take the pressure, and then it's too big for the application. So I really do need it to be made of metal so it can be much thinner.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 May 2020)

Do you know anyone who runs a bar? It may well be the same size as an optic cramp.


----------



## bracspin (23 May 2020)

Would a swivel foot been of any use see following example:

https://www.kipp.com/gb/en/Products/Ope ... -feet.html

Pete


----------



## Inspector (23 May 2020)

You could try Plow Bolts in your search. They have a similar head but not necessarily that wide. Try flat head carriage bolt too. All else fails you could silver solder/braze a disk to a countersink screw.

Pete


----------



## transatlantic (24 May 2020)

cheers for the suggestions guys. Swivel feet look like a winner. Just need to find some at a good price.



Inspector":2pmydi7b said:


> You could try Plow Bolts in your search. They have a similar head but not necessarily that wide. Try flat head carriage bolt too. All else fails you could silver solder/braze a disk to a countersink screw.
> 
> Pete



It needs to have a bit of tilt, else I would have just used an M8 bolt.


----------



## sunnybob (24 May 2020)

canibalise an old clamp
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/ ... style.html


----------



## transatlantic (24 May 2020)

sunnybob":165blpk3 said:


> canibalise an old clamp
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/ ... style.html



Needs to be M8.


----------



## powertools (25 May 2020)

I had a similar problem with some hold down clamps I made.
I used some 8mm dome head coach bolts to take up the angle and small blocks with a shallow hole to prevent marking the item.


----------



## transatlantic (25 May 2020)

powertools":1enp0ocm said:


> I had a similar problem with some hold down clamps I made.
> I used some 8mm dome head coach bolts to take up the angle and small blocks with a shallow hole to prevent marking the item.



I don't think that is the same thing though. The swivel things I mentioned have a "ball and socket" - ish type joint so you can clamp things that are not parallel.


----------



## transatlantic (28 May 2020)

Talking rubbish as usual. Worked a treat.








Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------

